# 3/20 & 3/31 Gallipolis



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Fished Tuesday and Wednesday. Spent most of Tuesday looking around with the new sidefinder. Fished only 3 spots. Caught 6 flatheads with the biggest being 28, 4 in the teens and a little one not bad for only 2 shad and a carp for bait.

Wednesday actually only fished for about 4 hours, spent the rest chasing bait. Finally got some good shad about noon. Caught 11 or 12 flatheads, 7 or 8 channels and a sheephead. Biggest were 42,25,20,18,18,17 and the rest of the flats were 10-12 pd. Channels were all 6-8 pd. Water temp Wednesday was 55 in the Ohio and 60 in the Kanawha. Seems like water temps are almost a month ahead of time.
Pics are of the biggest from both days, I don't bother with pics of the little ones and apologize for the fish on the floor pic but was by myself








42








28


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great fish! Nice to catch good size flatties this early in the year but with the way the weather has been, I am not surprised. 

All on cut bait or have you caught any on live bait? I am thinking of trying some live shad out during the tournament on Saturday here in Cincinnati.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job!!!


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

All on cut, but when you only got a few shad they gotta last so lots of tiny pieces it was lol As hard as they were hitting I'd say they would probably hit live bait, they are definitely awake


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Great job on the early flatheads! I never thought I would be reading such a stellar report on the flats in March! Like was already stated, I'm not overly surprised with the way the weather has been. Congratulations and enjoy it while it lasts, who knows what the rest of the year may hold.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

have they installed the dock at the ramp at Gallipolis,, What was the ramp condition (mud & logs, trash) ???


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Slatebar - I put in Pt. Pleasant at Crooked Cr. There is a dock there, Tuesday it was underwater and Wednesday it was above the water but pretty muddy to get to it. I went by Gallipolis ramp and don't remember seeing a dock, but it could have been underwater too? Going tonight, if we head down that way I'll take a closer look and let you know


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok, thanks Team,, That ramp at Point Pleasant is a nice little ramp, Some nice fish yopu caught there. I haven't been on the water yet this year but hope to remidy that shortly.. If you see a couple old geezers in a Red Lund, drop by and BS a while.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

No prob Slatebar. Sorry we didn't get down to look at the Gallipolis ramp but we got a late start and with the rain and maybe a fog rolling in we stayed close in the Kanawha


----------

